# Anybody know Dick Welsh



## firey (Dec 1, 2005)

Sailed with Dick several times on the Dart Atlantica, shared a few beers at night at the end of the 8-12 he was from the engine side. Dick lived on the Isle of Man
Firey


----------



## doncontrols (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi Firey,

I know this is an old thread, but Dick went ashore in a diesel power station in the Isle of Man. He then left, did his degree and surveyors ticket and is now the head surveyor for the Isle of Man ship register. Good lad is Dick, haven't spoken to him for a couple of years now.

Cheers, Don


----------



## firey (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks Don,
Got a suprise reading this months Telegraph ( union paper) as there was an article on the company he works for and there was his photo. Will now try and contact him.(Thumb) 
Thanks
Firey


----------

